# counting-out rhymes, counting-out games = λαχνίσματα, κληρωσιές



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Είναι απίστευτο πόσα βιβλία έχουν οι Αγγλοσάξονες που καταπιάνονται με τα ποιηματάκια που λέμε στο «βγάλσιμο», όταν «τα βγάζουμε» πριν από ένα παιχνίδι, για να αποφασίσουμε ποιος θα κάνει τι.

Πάντως, πλουσιότατα είναι και τα λήμματα στη Wikipedia, αγγλική και ελληνική. Ο επίσημος όρος στην ελληνική είναι τα *λαχνίσματα* (από το _λαχνό_) [εδώ σε λαογραφικές μελέτες] και *κληρωσιές*.

Τα πιο γνωστά λαχνίσματα / βγαλσίματα:

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe,
Catch a tiger by the toe.
If he hollers, let him go,
Eeny, meeny, miny, moe. 
(με πάμπολλες παραλλαγές)

Α μπε μπα μπλομ
του κίθε μπλομ
α μπε μπα μπλομ
του κίθε μπλομ
μπλιμ μπλομ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2012)

Αυτό:

Ήρθε μια γριά απ' την πόλη
κι έφερε το χάσει χάσει,
Παναγίτσα μου να χάσει.
Ήρθε μια γριά απ’ την πόλη
κι έφερε το ρύζι ρύζι,
Παναγιά μου, να κερδίσει.

θεωρείται λάχνισμα; Επειδή δεν το βρήκα στη γουίκη.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2012)

'Εκε μπέκε 
τάζε τούζα 
μετζεξούτζα
βιζοχτό 
ότζο μότζο ξότζο! 




Και στο τέλος, όταν έμεναν δύο, έπαιζε και βοηθός. Τότε λέγαμε: Με του βοηθού το χέρι και του δράκου το μαχαίρι βγαί-νου-με!


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό:
> 
> Ήρθε μια γριά απ' την πόλη
> κι έφερε το χάσει χάσει,
> ...



Μάλλον στην κατηγορία «Ευχές και κατάρες» ανήκει. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> 'Εκε μπέκε
> τάζε τούζα
> μετζεξούτζα
> βιζοχτό
> ότζο μότζο ξότζο!


Ήξερα μια παραλλαγή:

Άνα με τάβλα
πέκε πέκε
τούζα τούζα
βήτα οχτώ
ότζο μότζο ξότζο
βγαί-νεις και τα φυ-λάς ε-σύ
με το _κόκ-κι-νο βρα-κί_ (εδώ με παραλλαγές κατά περίπτωση).


----------



## Irini (Jun 24, 2012)

Άκατα μάκατα σούκουτου μπε 
άμπε φάμπε ντό μι νε
άκατα μάκατα σούκουτου μπε
άμπε φάμπε βγε!

Μόλις ο σύζυγος σταματήσει να ακούει down tempo όλο και κάποιο άλλο θα μου 'ρθει


----------



## crystal (Jun 24, 2012)

Θεσσαλονίκη, δεκαετία '90:

Είσαι κινεζάκι;
Τρως πολύ ρυζάκι;
Πόσες κουταλίτσες;
(π.χ. έξι, τον αριθμό τον έλεγε ο τελευταίος)
Ένα, δύο, τρία, τέσσερα, πέντε, έξι

Το παπούτσι σου βρωμάει, άλλαξέ το!

Η πλειοψηφία/μειοψηφία κερδιιιιιί-ζει: 
Μαζευόμασταν σε κύκλο και κατεβάζαμε ταυτόχρονα τα χέρια μπροστά μας, με την παλάμη προς τα πάνω (άσπρο) ή προς τα κάτω (μαύρο). Έβγαινε από τον κύκλο η πλειοψηφία ή η μειοψηφία, ανάλογα με το τι είχαμε συνεννοηθεί κάθε φορά.

Επειδή ο αριθμός των συλλαβών ήταν φιξ και τον είχαμε μάθει απέξω, και ειδικά στο "κινεζάκι" μπορούσες πολύ εύκολα να μαγειρέψεις το αποτέλεσμα, αν τύχαινε να μείνουν δύο τελευταίοι, η λύση δινόταν με πέτρα-ψαλίδι-χαρτί (πάλι με προσυμφωνημένους κανόνες: με μπαμ ή με ψυχές; και με πόσες ψυχές;) ή με πόδια.

Τώρα που το συνειδητοποιώ, τα λαχνίσματα ήταν εξίσου συναρπαστικά με τα ίδια τα παιχνίδια...


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2012)

...
Άστρα νταμ 
πίκι πίκι ραμ 
το ψωμί το λένε νταμ 
και τη γάτα Καρολίνα 
και τον ποντικό Σωλήνα 
που πηγαίνει στη κουζίνα 
και ψοφάει από την πείνα. 
http://www.estcomp.ro/~cfg/greekrhym.html 


Και δυο σμυρνέικα:

Άντε μήλο στη μηλιά
και χαιρέτα μ' τη γρια
Πόσα χρόνια θε να ζήσω;
Ένα, δύο, τρία, τέσσερα
 
Τζίμπι τζίμπι τον αϊτό
τον αϊτό, το σταυραϊτό
που τζιμπούνε οι ουρανοί
και βγαίνουν οι αγγέλοι
Μια γαβάθα πίτουρα
Όποιος φάει πιότερα
Γιά εσύ, γιά εγώ
Γιά ο μπαρμπα-πίτσικας; 
Πίτσικας ελάλησε
μαύρη ρόγα γυάλισε
μαύρη και φαρμακερή
Άι μωρή κουτσή!


One-ery, two-ery, ickery, Ann, 
Fillicy, fallacy, Nicholas, John, 
Queever, quaver, English, Knaver, 
Stinckelum, stanckelum, Jericho, buck.

One, two, buckle my shoe; 
Three, four, shut the door; 
Five, six, pick up sticks; 
Seven, eight, lay them straight; 
Nine, ten, a good fat hen; 
Eleven, twelve, who will delve? 
Thirteen, fourteen, maids a-courtin'; 
Fifteen, sixteen, maids a-kissin' ; 
Seventeen, eighteen, maids a-waitin'; 
Nineteen, twenty, my stomach's empty 

Σε αυτό το βιβλίο, από τη βιβλιοθήκη του Χάρβαρντ, έχουν συγκεντρωθεί 873 (!) στιχολογήματα που χρησιμοποιούνταν τότε στο μέτρημα, αγγλικά, γερμανικά, ιταλικά, γαλλικά, τουρκικά, βασκικά, σουηδικά και πολλά άλλα, με αρκετά από αυτά μεταφρασμένα (όσο γίνεται) στα αγγλικά: The Counting-out Rhymes of Children: Their Antiquity, Origin, and Wide Distribution, Henry Carrington Bolton, 1888. 

Για επιδόρπιο, το χαβανέζικο:

Akahi, ou, oi, ha, 
Paele, pakini; 
Ikaua noolele, pa; 
Opu, raomona, kapolena; 
Kaiole, wilu I 
O ka pupule (you are the crazy one)
 

Eeny Meeny Miney Mo - Billie Holiday


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

κι εδώ έχει κάμποσα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Θυμήθηκα την ειδική περίπτωση όπου χρησιμοποιούσαμε βοηθό για την επιλογή μεταξύ δύο:

Με του βοηθού το χέρι
με σπαθί και με μαχαίρι
κε-ρδί-ζεις


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> κι εδώ έχει κάμποσα!


Καριοφύλλι και κανέλα 
 διάλεξέ μου μια κοπέλα, 
από τούτη ως ετούτη, 
η καλύτερη είν' ετούτη. 

Τσίμπι τσίμπι, κόρακα
πού τα πας τα πρόβατα
κάτω στα λακκώματα
και στα χαρακώματα
να φαν ελιές και χώματα
Τσίμπαρος!


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2012)

Άλλος μάζεψε τις δικές του αναμνήσεις εδώ.

Σαν θα πας εκεί, στη Βόρειο Αμερική,
θα δεις και τον Ερμή να παίζει μουσική.
Όλα τα κοιτώ, σαν παιδί κουτό,
την Ακρόπολη και τον Λυκαβηττό.

Ανέβηκα σ' ένα βουνό
και είδα ένα γουρούνι.
Το κοίταξα καλά-καλά
Και σου 'μοιαζε στη μούρη.
Γω, γω, γω,
Συ, συ, συ,
Το γουρούνι είσαι εσύ!​


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Eeny, meeny, miny, moe,
> Catch a tiger by the toe.
> If he hollers, let him go,
> Eeny, meeny, miny, moe.
> (με πάμπολλες παραλλαγές)



Εγώ το ήξερα "catch a lion by the toe".

Άλλο πολύ γνωστό αγγλικό είναι το "one potato - two potatoes":

One potato
Two potatoes
Three potatoes
Four! 

Five potatoes
Six potatoes
Seven potatoes
More!


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2012)

...
- So, do trolls have any counting-out rhymes, Sergeant Detritus?
- Dey do, Cap'n Vimes. Lots o dem.
- Any particular one you'd like to share with us?
- Well, dere's de one my bedrock taught me.
- Let's hear it then!

_One dwarf, two dwarf wit deir axe
many dwarf, lots o dwarf, see dem tracks
One dwarf, two dwarf come at me
many dwarf, lots o dwarf, dey will see
Who will dare to mess wit me?
One, two, many, lots!
_
- Detritus, if I may, can't trolls count beyond two?
- Course we can, Cap'n Vimes. One, two, many, lots. See?
- N... Nice. Now, Nobby, what about your species... erm... race?


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Μα τα καλύτερα ξεθάβεις! Σου λέω ότι το διάβασα φωναχτά και έπαιζα τους ρόλους.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2012)

...
Didn't dig dat one up, Cap'n. Jus made it up. It's freezin in here so my silicon-based brain speeds up a little. 
Hang on, wat dey call dis, dem learned wizards at UU? Oh, I got it, fanfiction.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2017)

...
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor - Yardbirds






Tinker, tailor, soldier, sailor,
Rich man, poor man, beggar man, thief,
Doctor, baker, fine shoe-maker,
Wise man, madman, taxman, priest


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2018)

...
Αύριο 'ναι Κυριακή
βάνω τ' άσπρο μου βρακί
Πάω στην Αμερική
βρίχνω κάστανα ψημένα
και καρύδια φουρνισμένα
Πάω τα τση μάνας μου
δέρνει με, σκοτώνει με
σφιχτομανταλώνει με
κάνει με μπαλώματα
ρίχνει με στα δώματα
Πάω στου αφέντη μου
«καλώς το το αντράκι μου»
Πάω πέρα πέρα
βρίχνω μια κοπέλα
κράθειενε σταφύλια
πέφτει τση μια ρώγα
σκύφτω να την πιάσω
παίζει μου ένα μπάτσο
ρίχνει με στο λάκκο


Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό
μπήκε η γάτα στο χορό
Δεν εχόρευε καλά
και τση κόψαν την ουρά
Την επήγαν στην Αθήνα
και την βγάλανε Κατίνα
και τση δώσανε γλυκό
και δεν είπε φχαριστώ
και τση δώσανε καπέλο
κι είπενε πως δεν το θέλω
και τση δώσανε φουστάνι
κι είπενε πως δε μου κάνει
και τση δώσανε μια βράκα
και την πήρενε κι εγλάκα


Κάτω πα, κάτω κει
κάτω στην Αμερική
πάει η πέρδικα να πιει
και τσακίζει το σταμνί
Του Φλασκούρη τα κουκιά
ήτανε πολύ γλυκά
κι ο Φλασκούρης το μαθαίνει
κι αρματώνεται και βγαίνει
και βαστά σκουρή λεπίδα
για να σφάξει τη ζουρίδα
κι η ζουρίδα τού γρυλώνει
κι άρκαλος τ' ανεμαζώνει
Τρεις σκατούλες στο πιατέλο
φά' τσι συ μα γω δε θέλω

https://www.cretanmagazine.gr/pedika-tragoudia-tou-paliou-kerou/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2018)

Earion said:


> Σαν θα πας εκεί, στη Βόρειο Αμερική,
> θα δεις και τον Ερμή να παίζει μουσική.
> ​


Εγώ αυτό το ξέρω

_Σαν θα πας εκεί, στη Βόρειο Αμερική,
θα δεις τον Ηρακλή να παίζει μουσική
με τη λύρα τη χρυσή
βγαίνεις και τα φυλάς εσύ._

Οι δυο πρώτοι στίχοι λέγονταν με τις συλλαβές δυο-δυο, ενώ οι δυο τελευταίοι στίχοι λέγονταν συλλαβή-συλλαβή.

Επίσης ξέρω το εξής:

_Έχω έν' αυτοκίνητο
που όλο όλο τρέχει,
και πού θα σταματήσει;_
(αυτός που δείχνεις λέει ένα μέρος π.χ. "Αμερική")
_Στην Α-με-ρι-κή.
Και τι χρώμα θα ζητήσει;_
(αυτός που δείχνεις λέει ένα χρώμα π.χ. "πράσινο")
_Στο πρά-σι-νο._


----------



## Theseus (Jan 23, 2018)

BTW, as a boy we learnt for tiger, lion, fishy [the present common version in these parts [a fish with a toe!?] and the other many variations the n- word, which goes back to nineteenth century America. In one book I had as a child, there was actually an illustration of someone doing this to a poor unfortunate black slave, who was drawn in an offensive style: caricature. The provenance of the rhyme seems to be America by the use of the word "hollers", even though it is used in dialect English. Its etymology seems to be a variant of C16 hollow, from holla, from French holà stop! (literally: ho there!).


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 23, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Επίσης ξέρω το εξής:
> 
> _Έχω έν' αυτοκίνητο
> που όλο όλο τρέχει,
> ...



Έχει και συνέχεια:

_Έ-χεις πά-νω σου χρώ-μα πρά-σι-νο;_
(κι αυτός που δείχνεις πρέπει να φοράει κάτι πράσινο, αλλιώς το ξαναλές)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 23, 2018)

dharvatis said:


> Έχει και συνέχεια:
> 
> _Έ-χεις πά-νω σου χρώ-μα πρά-σι-νο;_
> (κι αυτός που δείχνεις πρέπει να φοράει κάτι πράσινο, αλλιώς το ξαναλές)



Ή, όπως το ήξερα εγώ: _Έχει η Αμερική (ή: έχει η ση-μαί-α της Α-με-ρι-κής) χρώ-μα πρά-σι-νο;_


----------



## Theseus (Jan 23, 2018)

For the etymology of "holler" and its use in the USA, see https://www.etymonline.com/search?q=holler (v.). The first counting song thus probably comes from the US.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2019)

...
Well, it's one-two, buckle my shoe
Three-four, out the door
Five-six, pick up sticks
Seven-eight, well I'm a-gonna be late
Gonna hurry, I'm gotta get my baby tonight
She's a-back in town
Gonna tear everything right down







One, two, Freddy's coming for you
Three, four, better lock your door
Five, six, grab your crucifix
Seven, eight, gonna stay up late
Nine, ten, never sleep again


----------

